# 4850 HDMI out, and front panel audio!



## Dent1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got the two 4850s, in crossfire mode. 

I have my monitor connected to the main 4850 via DVI. 

I also have my AV receiver connected to the main 4850 via HDMI (for audio only)

But my PC keeps on thinking that I'm attempting to run two monitors simultaneously. ATI's drivers picks up my AV receiver as a second monitor which is wrong I just want the audio only.

If I disable HDMI display in ATI's drivers I also loose the audio outputs too. 

Also,

I have a headset (microphone and speakers), they use 3.5mm jacks (pink + green) how do I go about connecting them up using the 4850. Is there any way I can connect the 4850 to the front panel audio on my cause.

Thanks again.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 4, 2011)

Doesn't Vista allow for multiple sound controllers? You could use your onboard audio for the headphones and the HDMI for the receiver.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 4, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Doesn't Vista allow for multiple sound controllers? You could use your onboard audio for the headphones and the HDMI for the receiver.



lol. I could do that, but ideally I would like to disable onboard sound and just use the 4850 for all my audio needs - but knowbody seems to have a concrete answer so onboard for my front panel audio might be the route I'm forced to go down.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think it can be done.


----------

